# What type of fish is this?



## mvpmedia (Jan 17, 2007)

Does anyone know what type of fish this is? I bought it and all of a sudden i started losing fish after a couple weeks one by one. I notice that he is very selfish with food and wondering if he is the one killing off my fish one by one or if bad water is the culprit. He grew double his size in the 2 months i had him.

Someone let me know his fish name so i can read more on him. thanks in advance.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like a pike cichlid(Crenicichla) to me. Pike cichlids are predatory fish.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Here are the photos of pike cichlids.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree with Blue, You have an orange pike. They indeed will eat all your fish.


----------



## mvpmedia (Jan 17, 2007)

ok.. this fish is going to go down the toilet sometime this week. i kinda suspected him since he doubled in size and all the other fish are dead with eyeballs eaten out yuck.


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

why would you do that,

you could get someone to take him off your hands instead....


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

mvpmedia said:


> ok.. this fish is going to go down the toilet sometime this week. i kinda suspected him since he doubled in size and all the other fish are dead with eyeballs eaten out yuck.


Do not send fish down the toilet. If anything, take him to an lfs to be re-sold to someone who can take proper care of it, or place an ad in the paper in your area. Or post an ad at the lfs, most will let you post ads on their bulletin board, that's how I get rid of my fish. I just put down what I feel the fish requires, and you'll get a call from someone who can properly care for the fish.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Take this into consideration. Flushing a fish down a toilet is inhumane. Deep down the toilet, the fish encounters horrible ordeals with chemicals and other sewage wastes.:shake:

I would not blame the fish for what had happened.It is in their nature to be what they are for the sake of survival. My advice is next time you buy a fish, pls do a research and do not follow the advice of your lfs. Most lfs are not reliable these days.:shake:


----------



## Kathryn (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes, i agree with the others, do not flush it down the toilet. It is a cruel and inhumane thing to do. I'm sure a fish shop would be happy to take it off your hands.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Its a xingu III 

Dont blame the fish because you didnt do proper research before buying a fish. You should take the fish back and since all your other fish are gone just take the tank down and give it to someone that will properly care for the fish.


----------

